# 12 Best Yachts



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

With recent talk of Morgan Freeman sailing a Shannon 43, I was browsing Shannon's website and saw a quote where he said his boat is one of the 12 best built yachts in the world. Assuming the list is limited to sailboats only which are currently in production, and excluding one of a kind customs, what boats would you say would make this list. This is my list, not in any order. A few I am not sure if they should really be on the list, but I couldn't come up with anything else. I would like to hear what you all think!

1. Shannon
2. Morris
3. Sam L Morse (bristol channel cutter)
4. Pacific Seacraft
5. Hinkley
6. Alden (Alden 43 is my dream boat... If I ever win the lotto!)
7. Hallberg-Rassey
8. Hylas
9. Oyster
10. Nautor's Swan
11. ???
12. Hunter


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Malo
Amel
Valiant
Cabo Rico

... and, literally, dozens of others before you get to Hunter


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, I was joking with the last one!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Palmer Johnson (Building or getting ready to start building sailboats again)
Tartan 
Saber
Alerion


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Based on looks and hearsay alone, I would also include the Cabo Ricos and Tayanas.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This is like asking who is the best looking woman....

To me its my wife, and my boat is by far the number 1!!!

It all depends on who is looking, what it's purpose is, where you will use...its all subjective...

But please..Nautor in 10th??? That's heresy...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Passport has to be near the top.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd include Gunboat on that list...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Mason,

Oh, and this one, does anyone know what kind of boat this is? It was so amazing that it had to be kept in the tent at "strictly sail". Maybe it doesn't like to get wet?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Frenc Mate, "did I spell that right?", wrote a vol 1, and 2 books called the worlds best boats or something to that nature. They were not listed in order in the books, but alphbetical so as to not injure the manufacture. IIRC Benateau was listed. Obviously not a high end boat, but none the less, had some things about the manufacture process etc that he liked. he went to many manufactures and wrote about the best 20 or so in ea book. 

I have vol 1 at home, so I can not say whom is in that book off the top of my head. The original list is good except for Hunter! Cabo and Malo were in the book IIC also. Valient was not! Nor was Gunboat.

Marty


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

PSC
Westsail
Cabo
Tayana
Hudson F50
Tartan
Kettenburg
mine
yours


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

BF- Please, please don't go there....


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

BF - 

The 12 "Best" yachts is what the OP wants not the one perfect boat.....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw, come on! Wheres Giu? I am going to PM him with the photo and nothing else.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Why is Oyster on the list? Are they a high quality build? The one I looked at today was butt ugly and it had the big rounded coach roof. Yuck.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

bestfriend said:


> Why is Oyster on the list? Are they a high quality build? The one I looked at today was butt ugly and it had the big rounded coach roof. Yuck.


I have no idea where that trend is coming from.<O</O
G says it's not from Europe, but I disagree with that.
I think Jeanneau started it. Have you seen the Wisquez? Sorry I don't know how to spell that.<O</O
In regard to the question about Oyster build quality, 
Just because it is not esthetically pleasing does not mean it is of poor build quality.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, two totally separate issues. Did not mean for them to go together. I don't like the Wauqiuesaisiasduoz either. 
But my question about the build quality was sincere. I know nothing about them.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Todays Oysters are indeed built to the highest standards...but are not exactly classic looking. Kinda like Amels...you have to have a taste for 'em but they'll take you anywhere. 

How about Gozzard? Maybe not top 12 but close I think. 
Taswell is another relatively unknown maker of high end sail that must certainly qualify. 
Maybe we should agree on a top 20....this is too hard! (g)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

A guy goes to a bar...he orders a shot of bourbon..he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...

once more...he orders another one he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...

The bar tender says...why you drink and look in your pocket???

The guy says..I have a picture of my AMEL MARAMU in my pocket...when it looks good...I'll go sailing


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> A guy goes to a bar...he orders a shot of bourbon..he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...
> 
> once more...he orders another one he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...
> 
> ...


What? You don't like French designs all of a sudden???


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

Hans Christian still doing limited production, Com-Pac solid boats to 35'.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey look, they snap together!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

BF..they are actually very good boats...

the problem is someone that owns one, can only sail at night in low illuminated seas....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> What? You don't like French designs all of a sudden???


I'm on hi speed...wanna try your luck?????


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well a friend of mine saw a guy trying to sell his Tayana!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Did he start by saying, "Psst, hey buddy...." and was he wearing a blue blazer and tie?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Look..the swim ladder is big....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Now THAT one snaps together.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Look..the swim ladder is big....


That ladder is smaller than the grand staircase that Surfesq had built to his boat...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Oh, and this one, does anyone know what kind of boat this is?


That's a do-it-yourself suicide kit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

12 Best Boats are:

CS 30
CS 33
CS 34
CS 36 Merlin
CS 36 T
CS 40
CS 27
Soling
Bluenose (Class)
Hinckley Pilot
Concordia Yawl
Alberg 37


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...I'm planning on donating that boat to the French so they can catch and ram you! (G)


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Ten best boats in decending order:

10. MacGregor 26
9. MacGregor 26
8. MacGregor 26
7. MacGregor 26
6. MacGregor 26
5. MacGregor 26
4. MacGregor 26
3. MacGregor 26
2. MacGregor 26
1. Sabre 34


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Denr -- That is one weird list, but does show where your mind is (well, about boats anyway.)


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Mason,
> 
> Oh, and this one, does anyone know what kind of boat this is? It was so amazing that it had to be kept in the tent at "strictly sail". Maybe it doesn't like to get wet?


You mean does anyone know of this vessel? Or is the resolution on your display so poor as to not be able to read the MGGregor sign on the cabin top. This Little trailerable thingy powers at a claimed 17 Kts with twin outboards, all the while lining the pockets of oil producing 3rd world countries. Seen a few in operation and at the dock, cute little marketing ploy.

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Denr and Sailormann are both delusional.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Ten best boats in decending order:
> 
> 10. MacGregor 26


Well - I must say - I never saw a boat that looked so likely to descend... 



> Sailormann are both delusional.


 SD You're just jealous because they won't let you take off your training wheels yet


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailormann-

My tri can still sail circles around your barge...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hallberg Rassey
Outbound 
Discovery 
Grand Soleil
Cabo Rico
Swan
Passport
Shannon
Valiant
Malo
Morris
Oyster
Hinckley
Hylas
Alden
Amel
Pacific Sea Craft
Tayana

Just to name a few


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

You'd put Amel on there and not Passport? What's this world coming to???


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

labatt said:


> You'd put Amel on there and not Passport? What's this world coming to???


Crap...how could I forget Passport? One of my favorites! Must edit


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Debatable as to being on the top 12, but I like:
Mooooooooooooody. 
Suits my needs. Especially the 42CC


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat is not the medium........the water is the medium, so anything that floats would be on my list.......


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

Obviously price does not enter into the equation for this list so I guess "If you have to ask the price you can't afford it".


----------



## verdande (Apr 19, 2007)

Don`n forget the Contessa - Jeremy Rogers - Boat building excellence for 40 years

Verdande


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This list is a bit ....................but a lot of fun and we all have our OPINIONS and after awhile we find the difference between the silly and the sincere........ I believe Allied Seawind or Allied Princess was the first fiberglass vessel to successfully circumnavigate the globe they might be included...Pacific Seacraft Voyager


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Passport has to be near the top.


Yep, I agree....just below my Perry-designed Golden Wave 42 

Bill


----------



## Maus (May 15, 2007)

If money isn't an issue 

1. Royal Huisman
2. Jongert
3. Perini Navi
4. Contest
5. Vitters
6. Nautor Swan
7. Baltic
8. Hallberg-Rassy
9. Wally (just for the looks)
10. Any Reichel-Pugh design (McConaghy built is an extra plus )
11. J/24 
12. X-yachts

Even though some designs are just ugly (Jongert, Pereini Navi, Hallberg) they are in the top level as of built quality


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> A guy goes to a bar...he orders a shot of bourbon..he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...
> 
> once more...he orders another one he drinks he looks in his pocket....he orders another one...
> 
> ...


Hillarious!!!! I must have missed this thread when I was out with the wife. No offense to the Amel owners, but I agree!!! And what the hell are those blue things as you are coming down the steps??!!??

__________________


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Guess I kinda agree, too, but have you seen the new Amel 54? GREAT interior, nice looking boat. And, you gotta admit, these babies are well built.

Bill


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Is that the one they were showing at the Annapolis boat show this past year? If so, my wife almost fell over backwards with the fake teak decks being so slippery... Interesting boat.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Labatt,

Maybe. The 54 does have fake teak decks, but they look more like real teak and are supposed to give very good footing. See the spread in Blue Water Boats, p70ff for April 2007.

But, she doesn't have the kind of fake teak decks I've been longing for: those which look like real teak, are slip-resistant, scuff resistant, cool underfoot, and which are really very efficient solar cells, putting a hell of a lot of amps into your batteries 

Where did you guys get to? Up the Hudson somewhere?

Bill


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We made it to Albany on Thursday and had the mast taken down. Now that was a lot of fun - NOT! I have video I'll post in the next few days. Next weekend we take her up to Lake Champlain through the Champlain Canal.

And I like your concept of good teak decks. The jury is still our on the teak decks of ours. With regards to the ones on the Amel's, a number of the mags have given them good reviews, but I'll go by my experience on them - yuck! And I've had others tell me similarly. They were wet, and they were slippery.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

sharkbait said:


> The best "yacht" is the one thats paid for.


Totally AGREE.....I have a fast 1984 Beneteau 456 and "IT IS ALL MINE" the bank doesn't own any of it......THE BEST BOAT IN MY WORLD........ha ha ha


----------



## cyndimarcus (Oct 16, 2004)

*mystery boat*

looks like a McGregor 26 to me


----------



## cyndimarcus (Oct 16, 2004)

don't know how i ended up here


----------



## cyndimarcus (Oct 16, 2004)

looks like a mcgregor 26 to me


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cyndi-

Any reason for the three posts in a row???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Look out! She's trying to catch up to your number of posts!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CapnHand said:


> Look out! She's trying to catch up to your number of posts!


I wish her lots of luck.


----------

